# Fallout 3 Anyone?



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

Yet, Another game that's Super addictive X3


----------



## Pine (Aug 14, 2010)

I played it a lot when it came out, but I eventually got bored of it. I didn't even finish it yet, but I got to level 19 i think.

EDIT: when I said came out, I meant when I bought it off Steam a couple months back when it was 50% off. Now I see it's 50% again...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 14, 2010)

Nah, you can have it.

Is lame.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol I'm still trying to beat it... My 360 Broke and I couldn't finish it :/ But it's fixed now!


----------



## kashaki (Aug 14, 2010)

I just came back to it. 
Super awesome game.


----------



## Pine (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think it is a bad game, I just think it got boring too fast.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I don't think it is a bad game, I just think it got boring too fast.



Right, Right X3. I do get bored of games for a while, but then I come back to them later on...


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 14, 2010)

its fun and all but i thought its pretty overrated.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 14, 2010)

LOVE it. My favorite to date. Can't wait for Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> LOVE it. My favorite to date. Can't wait for Fallout: New Vegas.



OMG New Vegas is going to be so much fun! X3 Altho, I havn't played the 1st or 2nd Fallout... but I Don't think that matters, Right?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 14, 2010)

Ehh I don't know... The first two are fun if you REALLY like Fallout. I loved all three, soon to be four.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2010)

Played it through a couple of times with different builds. It's boring now.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 14, 2010)

oh god what
i don't get how people can be addicted to fallout 3
it's oblivion god dammit
with less stuff and everything is green
seriously


----------



## Pine (Aug 14, 2010)

I might get New Vegas, but I don't want it to get boring like Fo3 did. They are apparently making an mmo version of Fallout, and I think that might be worth the buy if it doesn't have a monthly subscription.


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought the backstory was nice and the atmosphere was extremely good. Very well-made game. I would play it again (even after spending entirely too many hours on it the first time).

My big complaint is that it ended too quickly.



FrancisBlack said:


> oh god what
> i don't get how people can be addicted to fallout 3
> it's oblivion god dammit
> with less stuff and everything is green
> seriously


 
Never played Oblivion.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> with less stuff and everything is grey



Fixed that for you


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> I thought the backstory was nice and the atmosphere was extremely good. Very well-made game. I would play it again (even after spending entirely too many hours on it the first time).
> 
> My big complaint is that it ended too quickly.


 
This are the same problems I found with it, which is making me hopeful for New Vegas that it will be much longer so I don't beat it in less than a week and that there are enough side quests to keep me occupied for awhile afterwards.


----------



## Takun (Aug 14, 2010)

Thought it was pretty bad myself.   Meaningless stats, stupid buy/sell system, but the combat system was my least favorite part.  It seems like VATS is the only thing that actually adds to the length of the game, seeing as you are going to be stuck in constant slow motion firing sequences.  You could try some tactics and shoot legs but that really doesn't help at all.  Just shoot the head practically every time. And oh god S.P.E.C.I.A.L.  It didn't function as an RPG and it didn't function as a shooter.  Parasite Eve did the shooter RPG better on the original Plastying.  I found myself loathing Fallout 3 so I quit near the end.  Not like the story was anything to write home about.

Just an opinion so don't feel necessary to defend the game.  You can enjoy if you like.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Fixed that for you


 
oh sorry i didn't get lost in the subway


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 14, 2010)

The game wasn't that bad on first play through.
Some add ons were better than others, tho I thought zeta was my least liked.


----------



## Klimaform (Aug 15, 2010)

I heavily enjoyed the game. Played it thrice over. Nothin' like taking on a Deathclaw with a switchblade! ;> Definitely looking forward to New Vegas.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 15, 2010)

The game's pretty awesome. Love the graphics, love the atmosphere, love the music (GNR, FTW, even though the set list is rather short.) It's become my default option for when I want something to do on my 360, but I'm bored of everything else.

The story line is a bit short though. That's why you need to get the expansion packs (those crafty bastards). Especially, but not limited to the Brotherhood of Steel one (which will kick you up to level 30, continue the story from where it ended and allow you to bring Dogmeat back!)

I can't wait for New Vegas. Even if its as 1/2 as good as Fallout Three, I'll be happy.


----------



## The DK (Aug 15, 2010)

beat the crap out of that game. everyting is done ,nothing left to do in it. it sadens me that it wasnt as deep as oblivian


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 15, 2010)

good game

I borrowed it and gave it back.  I want it back now lol


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 15, 2010)

New Vegas, no matter what, is going to improve on Fallout 3, because Fallout 3 was nothing amazing although I enjoyed it very much.

They are putting some sense into Speech, actual hardcore RPG elements, iron sights (thank god), and choices that are not thought up by a little kid. (Good, Neutral, Bad)


Even though it's being worked on by the infamous Obsidian Entertainment (developers of the horrendous Alpha Protocol) it's going to be better.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> New Vegas, no matter what, is going to improve on Fallout 3, because Fallout 3 was nothing amazing although I enjoyed it very much.
> 
> They are putting some sense into Speech, actual hardcore RPG elements, iron sights (thank god), and choices that are not thought up by a little kid. (Good, Neutral, Bad)
> 
> ...


 
chya i cant wait for new vegas.. so many good games are coming out, but this one ima get first. and also they have a new hardcore difficulty, and it adds weight to your ammo.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 15, 2010)

And it frowns on you if you use Fast Travel. Fast Travel uses a lot of time, and if you know what happens if you get parched and have an empty stomach.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> And it frowns on you if you use Fast Travel. Fast Travel uses a lot of time, and if you know what happens if you get parched and have an empty stomach.


 
D: oh i didnt know that... I CANT WAIT! DDD


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 16, 2010)

So long as they have at least one repeater rifle (but not make it overpowered like the FO3 Lincoln Repeater) and one revolver (I noticed the Colt Peacemaker in the cover-art) I will be a happy man.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> So long as they have at least one repeater rifle (but not make it overpowered like the FO3 Lincoln Repeater) and one revolver (I noticed the Colt Peacemaker in the cover-art) I will be a happy man.


 
dunno bro, these guns look a little.. new age, i saw an m4 somewhere in that trailer along with a heavy machine gun.. i think its an rpk


----------



## Odd (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone keeps telling me, "Oh the game gets fun once you get Dogmeat." Call me in it for instant gratification, but I don't like waiting two and half hours for the "fun." This game isn't my bag, but I can see why my roommate adores it. Liam Neeson being your dad, and all.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Everyone keeps telling me, "Oh the game gets fun once you get Dogmeat." Call me in it for instant gratification, but I don't like waiting two and half hours for the "fun." This game isn't my bag, but I can see why my roommate adores it. Liam Neeson being your dad, and all.


 
no the game is realy good if you give it time, or maybe ur just not into that type of game, with me? i love it.. its perfect, great storys too, and the game play, is ..well its a little iffy if you use v.a.t.s all the time.. but the game itself is realy crazy.. i think its cause my friend bought me the game of the year addition and it came with all the DLC's.. i spent like 2 months playing only fallout 3. :3 not constantly of course..haha

but over all i give fallout 3 a 8/10   and in my rating... thats pretty damn good.


----------



## garoose (Aug 16, 2010)

I enjoyed FO3 and am looking foward to new vegas


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

fallout 3 had the best storys ever. :3 idunno which one would be my favorite.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Everyone keeps telling me, "Oh the game gets fun once you get Dogmeat." Call me in it for instant gratification, but I don't like waiting two and half hours for the "fun." This game isn't my bag, but I can see why my roommate adores it. Liam Neeson being your dad, and all.


 
What in the heck is Dogmeat? Jeez, I played the game for at least 5 hours, and I was getting bored out of my mind >_> And the controls/weaponry sucked, plus the story was not very enveloping, neither were any of the characters (felt no connection with my character, nor anybody I met).


----------



## garoose (Aug 16, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> What in the heck is Dogmeat? Jeez, I played the game for at least 5 hours, and I was getting bored out of my mind >_> And the controls/weaponry sucked, plus the story was not very enveloping, neither were any of the characters (felt no connection with my character, nor anybody I met).




Dog Meat was a companion character who was..well a dog.  I never used him, because I already had Charon when I found him, but yeah...

Also I think I have over 100 hours on my save now.... and that doesn't include any times I died/restarted.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

when i found dog meat i was like "fuck yeah" i loved that dog, but i allways kept im at my home at megaton cause i didnt want him to die. D: i had charon instead.. lol


----------



## garoose (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> when i found dog meat i was like "fuck yeah" i loved that dog, but i allways kept im at my home at megaton cause i didnt want him to die. D: i had charon instead.. lol




Wait... I could have kept him at home and still used charon? Damn, did not know that.  Well I still have broken steel and mother ship zeta to do.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

garoose said:


> Wait... I could have kept him at home and still used charon? Damn, did not know that.  Well I still have broken steel and mother ship zeta to do.


 

mhmmjust take him home and be all like "woman.. you stay here.." and he cries a bit, and sits down. BUT if u start up a DLC he runs back to vault 101, so when u get back to dc be sure to go get him. =3


----------



## garoose (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> mhmmjust take him home and be all like "woman.. you stay here.." and he cries a bit, and sits down. BUT if u start up a DLC he runs back to vault 101, so when u get back to dc be sure to go get him. =3


 
oh, thanks, I just left him at the junk yard


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

D: thats mean.. he finds you stuffs and .. stuffs.. :< i love that ugly dog lol


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2010)

garoose said:


> Dog Meat was a companion character who was..well a dog.  I never used him, because I already had Charon when I found him, but yeah...


 
Oh, yeah, that totally wouldn't have kept me in the game, but sounds like something they should've made like immediate :v


----------



## garoose (Aug 16, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh, yeah, that totally wouldn't have kept me in the game, but sounds like something they should've made like immediate :v




Why, the game was about exploring and finding adventure on your own, not having things handed you on a silver platter


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2010)

garoose said:


> Why, the game was about exploring and finding adventure on your own, not having things handed you on a silver platter


 
That's actually what I did the entire time - I explored, and found my own adventure (also took me a while to find the big nuke-thing). The dog just would've been cooler to have right off the bat, this isn't exactly a silver-platter issue. It's a stupid dog xD


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Everyone keeps telling me, "Oh the game gets fun once you get Dogmeat." Call me in it for instant gratification, but I don't like waiting two and half hours for the "fun."


 
You didn't think exploring a giant, bombed-out wasteland was cool? Man, kids today


----------



## Tycho (Aug 16, 2010)

Praising Fallout 3? THAT'S EXTRA HERETICAL.

no rly it's a half assed post apoc conversion of oblibimans.

Only high points in Fallout 3 IMO were the DeathClaws (they look absolutely PERFECT), the way some of the buildings looked (spot-on)... pretty much only aesthetic elements, really.  Game mechanics were largely crap (VATS was almost like CHEATING after a certain point), characters were mostly annoying (except Dogmeat, who will never be annoying ever no matter what I <3 that dog ;~; ), plot for the original storyline was largely shitty, the DLCs were mostly terrible (the Pitt not as much).  Bugs and bugs and bugs (Bugthesda lives up to their name).  Idiotic AI.  Dumb lockpick/etc. minigames YET AGAIN (not as awful as Oblivion's at least).  Mindblowingly glaringly stupid breaks of environmental immersion (ELECTRICITY AND WATER BOTH STILL WORKING IN A LARGELY ABANDONED HALF-CAVED-IN POST-APOC SUBWAY SYSTEM WHAT THE EVERLOVING FUCK) and relatively uninteresting karmic choices barring the "tee hee" factor of annihilating Megaton (and karma deductions for stealing, even from assholes? WTF), and Three Dog (AAAAAAARGH) who is so annoying IMO he merits separate mention from other NPCs in this rant.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> You didn't think exploring a giant, bombed-out wasteland was cool? Man, kids today


 
Pfft....they have no patience. 

*excited for New Vegas* !!!

EDIT: And also I just left Dogmeat at the Megaton house and kept him there. Allies are merely liabilities in that game.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Pfft....they have no patience.
> 
> *excited for New Vegas* !!!
> 
> EDIT: And also I just left Dogmeat at the Megaton house and kept him there. Allies are merely liabilities in that game.


 
i loved it, i felt awesome with my character, the game is just a winner....

and chya bro i cant wait till new vegas!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 16, 2010)

I really hope some of the people saying that "Fallout 3 is bad" aren't basing their opinions on the main story-quest alone. It only takes like 3-5 hours of gameplay to complete, and isn't the most thought-out thing in the world. Exploration, side-quests, collecting random things, the schematic weapons, and all that other good stuff is what makes the game so much fun.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

mhmm i didnt go straight for the main quest, i started off with the side quests causes theres like an insane amount of side quests =]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

How many hours have you guys logged on that game, anyway?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I really hope some of the people saying that "Fallout 3 is bad" aren't basing their opinions on the main story-quest alone. It only takes like 3-5 hours of gameplay to complete, and isn't the most thought-out thing in the world. Exploration, side-quests, collecting random things, the schematic weapons, and all that other good stuff is what makes the game so much fun.


 
Well, as far as my opinion goes, I _played_ for around 5 hours, and all I did was explore, collect, and do things other than maybe a few main quests.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> How many hours have you guys logged on that game, anyway?


 
countless.. i dont wanna check lol


----------



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2010)

At the most... Maybe 3-4 hours...


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Sumi said:


> At the most... Maybe 3-4 hours...


 
damn.. =/ what kind of games do you usually play?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

This game makes me feel like I have no life. It took over my life for a while. 350+ hours of playtime over two or three playthroughs.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> This game makes me feel like I have no life. It took over my life for a while. 350+ hours of playtime over two or three playthroughs.


 
no no you dont let games do that D: it wont go anywhere bro. lol i played it alot but when i had to get stuff done, i got stuff done....THEN went back and played it. x3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> no no you dont let games do that D: it wont go anywhere bro. lol i played it alot but when i had to get stuff done, i got stuff done....THEN went back and played it. x3


 
Come on, man, I was a senior in High School when the game came out. XD  I wasn't employed till September 2009, so I had nothing better to do. I think I stopped playing it once the summer hit, cuz then I partied, then got a job when college started. :3


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Come on, man, I was a senior in High School when the game came out. XD  I wasn't employed till September 2009, so I had nothing better to do. I think I stopped playing it once the summer hit, cuz then I partied, then got a job when college started. :3


 

haha i got it when it my junior year, fucked my grades at first but i got control of it after awhile


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> haha i got it when it my junior year, fucked my grades at first but i got control of it after awhile


 
Well, when all you do is sleep during class anyway (like I did my entire senior year and STILL got A's and B's somehow), I don't think it matters if you get obsessed with a game. XD


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Well, when all you do is sleep during class anyway (like I did my entire senior year and STILL got A's and B's somehow), I don't think it matters if you get obsessed with a game. XD


 
haha chya.. i attented the most ghetto fucking school ever.. our school was so bad we had books from the 70's. i shit you not.. lol just imagine a scene gamer kid hanging out with alot of black gangster blood kids.. ima multi-click kinda guy. ;D


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> This game makes me feel like I have no life. It took over my life for a while. 350+ hours of playtime over two or three playthroughs.


 
If we are talking all hours combined from all profiles, I don't want to know because part of me would be ashamed, and another would be damn proud.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> If we are talking all hours combined from all profiles, I don't want to know because part of me would be ashamed, and another would be damn proud.


 
proud... proud..


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Fallout 1*

I just downloaded it on steam. Never played a PC game before, really. What do you all think of the original Fallout game? Is it worth my time?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



KaiFox said:


> I just downloaded it on steam. Never played a PC game before, really. What do you all think of the original Fallout game? Is it worth my time?


 
Ive read lots about it, Im thinking of trying to find a copy. But from what Ive read its a damn good game.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



blackfuredfox said:


> Ive read lots about it, Im thinking of trying to find a copy. But from what Ive read its a damn good game.


 
i downloaded fallout 1 and 2.. they were both super super boring =(


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

Durr dat issnt a fullot gaem. Iss not a FPS!!1!one

Personally, I love Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel even more.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



RainLyre said:


> Durr dat issnt a fullot gaem. Iss not a FPS!!1!one
> 
> Personally, I love Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel even more.


 
I plan on playing them in order: 1, 2 and Tactics. A buddy of mine loves Tactics too, but hasn't played 1 or 2. I loved Fallout 3, and I figured that even though they're very different in terms of gameplay style, I should still try the older ones out.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

Two of the best games ever released were Fallout 1 and Fallout 2, and fortuntely they never went along with the crap 50's retro Fallout 3


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Alsation21 said:


> Two of the best games ever released were Fallout 1 and Fallout 2, and fortuntely they never went along with the crap 50's retro Fallout 3


 
i tired fallout 1 and i just couldnt get into it, i gave it a week too. didnt bother playing fallout 2 but tactics looked pretty good, and fallout 3 in my eyes was amazing


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

Fallout 1 and 2 are mixed.  Fallout 2 mastered the mechanics given in Fallout 1, _mastered_.  Party system was great, combat system was great, perk system and trait systems were improved upon, skill use, and so on.

However, Fallout 1 was both less buggy (well, vanilla:  Fallout 2 Patched > Fallout 1 Patched > Fallout 1 > > > Fallout 2) and had a superior story that wasn't over-burdened with pop culture references.  

Fallout 1 is a okay game with a decent story.  Fallout 2's a decent game with an okay story.  Personally I prefer them to Fallout 3, but then I've always been a canon nut and I've been eyeing Deus Ex:  Human Revolution very carefully because - even though the game looks great - I'm not amused by the seeming story direction.  As such, I will also say that Fallout 1 and Fallout 2 are pretty different from Fallout 3 (beyond the obvious), so don't exactly expect the Fallout 3 story.  

Oh, and your teammates will become useless in Fallout 1 after about Level 10-12.  Mostly because they can't be armored (at least that I figured out) nor level up, so they will pretty much all die horribly by the time you reach end-game (they didn't when I hit endgame, but I was a stubborn mule and spent about ten times the amount of time I should have to make sure of this).


EDIT:  It should also be noted that I was always an over-head gamer, I played stuff like Starcraft to Baldur's Gate to Diablo and loved the "control everything from above" schtick.  For some gamers, that's not really for them.  Also a note that, for Fallout 1 & 2, having a high Agility is very helpful.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

Fallout 1 is great, but it has a 150-250 day time limit before the game ends. Fallout 2 is mainly the same but improved and no time limit (at least till the 13th year but you'll probably beat it in less than 3). Also you can keep playing after the main story. 

If you do get Fallout 2, I recommend installing the Restoration Mod and Hi-res patch. But don't install the AP ammo fix mod, cause it makes the final boss impossible to kill.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Alsation21 said:


> Two of the best games ever released were Fallout 1 and Fallout 2, and fortuntely they never went along with the crap 50's retro Fallout 3


 
Uh, yeah they did, it just wasn't as noticable like with the radio stations and such. Look at in Fallout 2 you can get a Chryslus Highwayman which looks pretty 1950's to me with its tail fins and big grill.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



blackfuredfox said:


> Uh, yeah they did, it just wasn't as noticable like with the radio stations and such. Look at in Fallout 2 you can get a Chryslus Highwayman which looks pretty 1950's to me with its tail fins and big grill.


 
In Sierra's Depot on the higher levels they have an holopgrahic movie machine which it even says ran out of movies long ago, that doesn't sound or look like the sort of society that you get in Fallout 3 where primitive black and white technology is as far as they reached, hmm

I don't know much about vehicles, though the highwayman looked reasonble for an modern age vehicle.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Alsation21 said:


> In Sierra's Depot on the higher levels they have an holopgrahic movie machine which it even says ran out of movies long ago, that doesn't sound or look like the sort of society that you get in Fallout 3 where primitive black and white technology is as far as they reached, hmm
> 
> I don't know much about vehicles, though the highwayman looked reasonble for an modern age vehicle.


 
The time line though, they advanced heavily with things like that, even having fusion powered cars, but they kept most of the same styles, like big cars, suits and fedoras, bottled drinks, television dinners, diners. All that good stuff has been in the main Fallout games.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



blackfuredfox said:


> The time line though, they advanced heavily with things like that, even having fusion powered cars, but they kept most of the same styles, like big cars, suits and fedoras, bottled drinks, television dinners, diners. All that good stuff has been in the main Fallout games.



Okay then the first two managed to keep the 50's retro theme to the very minnium, apart from the holodisks, they could pass off the rest as products in an normal post apocalptic game.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Alsation21 said:


> Okay then the first two managed to keep the 50's retro theme to the very minnium, apart from the holodisks, they could pass off the rest as products in an normal post apocalptic game.


 
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_Wiki
Here, its a whole wikia about it.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

looks like I was wrong, though It kept an decent style, they develop great levels of tecnology such as cold fusion and advanced weaponry, though remain in the darkage with regards to music, data and colour photograpy


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Alsation21 said:


> looks like I was wrong, though It kept an decent style, they develop great levels of tecnology such as cold fusion and advanced weaponry, though remain in the darkage with regards to music, data and colour photograpy


 
Thats one reason I loved it, the 1950's style was just, awesome but they also made the advances with the style, like Liberty Prime was the stereotypical 50 foot tall atomic robot that shto lasers, like the Iron Giant.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

Fallout 3 is different from the other Fallouts, but the thing to keep in mind (and part of the reason I dislike 3):  Fallout 3's still in a great state of disrepair.  Fallout's 1 and (especially) 2 were each in states of repair.  Basically, if you imagine the West Coast as taking place a decade before Fallout 1 takes place, it's not as bad.  The thing is, they were in horrible disrepair still.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Attaman said:


> Fallout 3 is different from the other Fallouts, but the thing to keep in mind (and part of the reason I dislike 3):  Fallout 3's still in a great state of disrepair.  Fallout's 1 and (especially) 2 were each in states of repair.  Basically, if you imagine the West Coast as taking place a decade before Fallout 1 takes place, it's not as bad.  The thing is, they were in horrible disrepair still.


 
Yeah, the most advanced groups out there, are stationed in ruins, and the closest thing to a government, would probably be Canterbury due to it being the largest trade hub. If a group like NCR rose up out of Canterbury then I can see larger settlements rising up and gradually super mutants would just be an annoyance.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Attaman said:


> Fallout 3 is different from the other Fallouts, but the thing to keep in mind (and part of the reason I dislike 3): Fallout 3's still in a great state of disrepair. Fallout's 1 and (especially) 2 were each in states of repair. Basically, if you imagine the West Coast as taking place a decade before Fallout 1 takes place, it's not as bad. The thing is, they were in horrible disrepair still.


 
NCR seemed like the best hope for the wasteland, though in the cancelled van buren game in the hooverdam information available seemed to suggest ,something happened which almost destroyed the NCR Goverment. I'm thinking enclace scum from Navarro must have wipped out NCR.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Alsation21 said:


> NCR seemed like the best hope for the wasteland, though in the cancelled van buren game in the hooverdam information available seemed to suggest ,something happened which almost destroyed the NCR Goverment. I'm thinking enclace scum from Navarro must have wipped out NCR.


 
Oh no, it was a war with the BoS, NCR can handle its own against them just through sheer numbers. Though I saw the dam in the New Vegas traile with that bigass artillery gun.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



blackfuredfox said:


> Oh no, it was a war with the BoS, NCR can handle its own against them just through sheer numbers. Though I saw the dam in the New Vegas traile with that bigass artillery gun.



It's an shame they didn't go ahead with project van buren, some interesting locations from the information available.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

The 50's style is what makes Fallout so creepy and unsettling


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Alsation21 said:


> It's an shame they didn't go ahead with project van buren, some interesting locations from the information available.


 
Yeah, but then again New Vegas looks to be promising, enough of the first two to be nostalgic for a load of people, and enough of the 3rd to bring in new comers. Not to mention gambling and established society which is a bonus.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



blackfuredfox said:


> Yeah, but then again New Vegas looks to be promising, enough of the first two to be nostalgic for a load of people, and enough of the 3rd to bring in new comers. Not to mention gambling and established society which is a bonus.



Another problem with Fallout 3 is that the neccesary mods make it crash every 5-20 minutes and thus unplayable


----------



## Dreadlime (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*

The early fallout games don't hold up as well by modern graphical standards, but they're still excellent games in terms of mechanics and storyline. 
They're essentially tabletop rpgs (complete with rules and die rolls) that are being played on the computer, with the computer itself acting as the GM.
Fallout and fallout 2 are fun, and well worth playing, but if you're expecting a a game like fallout 3, then you may wind up being disappointed.
If you do like Fallout 1, then I'd also recommend trying Arcanum, Baldur's Gate, Baldur's 2 and Planescape: Torment.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Dreadlime said:


> The early fallout games don't hold up as well by modern graphical standards, but they're still excellent games in terms of mechanics and storyline.


  I wouldn't exactly say excellent.  It took me a while before I realized that you re-equip your party members by stealing the equipment onto them in Fallout 1.  Similarly, Fallout 2 did have a few too many cultural references (albeit mostly isolated from the main story) for my liking.  Still say they're great, though.  



Dreadlime said:


> If you do like Fallout 1, then I'd also recommend trying Arcanum, Baldur's Gate, Baldur's 2 and Planescape: Torment.


 If you get BG and BGII, get the special packs. Seriously, they're dirt cheap for a game this good.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



KaiFox said:


> I just downloaded it on steam. Never played a PC game before, really. What do you all think of the original Fallout game? Is it worth my time?


 
Finally getting into PC now? x3 

What's your steam ID? Imma add you.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



KaiFox said:


> I just downloaded it on steam. Never played a PC game before, really. What do you all think of the original Fallout game? Is it worth my time?


 
Yes.  It is worth your time.  Very definitely.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Darkwing said:


> Finally getting into PC now? x3
> 
> What's your steam ID? Imma add you.


 
FoxyHitman344 is my Steam ID. :3 I'm not really getting into PC, I just wanna play something to tide me over for a while since the latest game I bought was Crackdown 2 and I beat it in a week.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



Dreadlime said:


> The early fallout games don't hold up as well by modern graphical standards, but they're still excellent games in terms of mechanics and storyline.
> They're essentially tabletop rpgs (complete with rules and die rolls) that are being played on the computer, with the computer itself acting as the GM.
> Fallout and fallout 2 are fun, and well worth playing, but if you're expecting a a game like fallout 3, then you may wind up being disappointed.
> If you do like Fallout 1, then I'd also recommend trying Arcanum, Baldur's Gate, Baldur's 2 and Planescape: Torment.


 
I'm not expecting it to be anything like Fallout 3. I just wanna try playing it to see how i like it

P.S.: I've begun playing it a bit. It seems like it has potential to be fun, but I need a patch or something to prevent the game from randomly blacking out. My CPU's base score is 3.8 (it's not a gaming laptop), anyone know of a patch for it?


----------



## Dreadlime (Aug 17, 2010)

No Mutants Allowed has the official patches as well as some unofficial fan made patches.
I don't know it any of those will fix the issue you're having, but it's worth a look.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



KaiFox said:


> FoxyHitman344 is my Steam ID. :3 I'm not really getting into PC, I just wanna play something to tide me over for a while since the latest game I bought was Crackdown 2 and I beat it in a week.


 
Oh, Crackdown 2 is actually a pretty good game, played the demo. It's a shame they don't have it for PC. 

But yeah, fallout 1 is pretty sick. There are plenty of other classic games that are addicting as Hell that can be played on any PC, such as Half life 1, Counter strike 1, Age of Empires 2 and Elder scrolls 1 + 2. The best thing about it is that these games are very easy to pirate. 

If you want any links feel free to ask ^^ 



KaiFox said:


> P.S.: I've begun playing it a bit. It seems like it has potential to be fun, but I need a patch or something to prevent the game from randomly blacking out. My CPU's base score is 3.8 (it's not a gaming laptop), anyone know of a patch for it?


 
3.8? Mine's is 5.7 >:3 

My new gaming laptop is ftw. Kicks 360 and PS3's ass.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Fallout 1*



8-bit said:


> The 50's style is what makes Fallout so creepy and unsettling


 
I actually found the 50's style rather uplifting.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ugh.. Crackdown 2 was terrible, play the first.


Anyway, the setting is actually supposed to be the 40's, not 50's.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Anyway, the setting is actually supposed to be the 40's, not 50's.


 
No, the setting is 2277 AD.  It's just in an alternate timeline that deviates from ours sometime after WWII.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

thats what it makes it so interesting, and.. idk what to say bout it, i just love it


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 18, 2010)

What I meant was that the style of the game was based on the 40's.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Ugh.. Crackdown 2 was terrible, play the first.


 
No shit. Common knowledge. lol


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 20, 2010)

Bethesda's scary A.I animation turns me off most of their games.


----------

